# New rules to improve overseas visitors’ contributions to (UK) NHS care



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-rules-to-improve-overseas-visitors-contributions-to-nhs-care


at first glance, I thought 'nothing new there then'

until I read on....



> UK state pensioners who live elsewhere in the EEA will now have the same rights to NHS care as people who live in England. This applies to all pensioners who receive a UK state retirement pension and registered for healthcare in Europe with an S1 form.


so it seems that UK pensioners living in the EEA_ will now be entitled to full NHS care _- presumably meaning that they can return to the UK for operations & so on

of course, lots have been doing this for years.... but at least it will now be legal


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

In the Netherlands particularly, private health insurance is mandatory with hefty fines if an individual doesn't comply. 

The insurance is valid worldwide and covers medical expenses and hospitalization at the same rate which is valid for treatment in the Netherlands so no need to travel to the UK for treatment. 

The NHS scheme may be of interest if a pensioner visits the UK and becomes ill, but generally speaking the European Health Insurance Scheme would cover the costs of treatment in the UK anyway.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Xircal said:


> In the Netherlands particularly, private health insurance is mandatory with hefty fines if an individual doesn't comply.
> 
> The insurance is valid worldwide and covers medical expenses and hospitalization at the same rate which is valid for treatment in the Netherlands so no need to travel to the UK for treatment.
> 
> The NHS scheme may be of interest if a pensioner visits the UK and becomes ill, but generally speaking the European Health Insurance Scheme would cover the costs of treatment in the UK anyway.


Yes the EHIC would cover essential & emergency care on holiday - but it seems from the article, that a UK pensioner will, from April, be able to return to the UK for _planned _treatment - which atm they can't - not legally, anyway, although certainly from other EU countries, such as Spain, they do, even though they can get excellent, or even better healthcare, in Spain for free


It's mandatory to have health insurance in order to register as resident in Spain too. The S1 provided by the UK covers that for UK pensioners

Many sadly simply live 'under the radar' because they don't want to lose their UK healthcare


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

OK, understood. 

I must admit that I've come across a number of Brits who can't speak a word of Dutch even though they've been here for over 20 years and may not realize that their current health care policy insures them for treatment locally. Therefore the NHS deal will probably be attractive to them.


----------

